# Lasagne au doubeurre



## flotow (14 Février 2021)

Il semblerait que la terrasse soit endormie. J'ai lu un fil dessus. 
On perdu petit louis, et ça n'aidera pas pour ce fil...

Néanmoins : comment feriez vous des lasagnes végétariens au doubeurre.
Interdiction de chercher en ligne, parce que moi aussi je peux le faire, et c'est plus rapide que de vous le demander 

Voilà le renouveau de la terrasse... mais pour l'instant ça se passe en cuisine.
Vite, avant que la terrasse soit vide !


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2021)

Ne compte pas sur moi. Lasagne végétarienne, et pis quoi encore ! C’est comme vouloir faire du kouign’ amann avec de la margarine...


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2021)

S'il s'agit de remplacer le haché de bœuf, des brisures déshydratées – à base de farine de haricots mungo extrudée – feront très bien l'affaire. Le reste des ingrédients de la recette reste inchangé.

La farine de haricot mungo extrudée peut s'assaisonner à tout les sauces sans trop de souci.

Mais dans mon souvenir, ça ne s'appelait pas du _doubeurre_ !


----------



## flotow (15 Février 2021)

Romu, les lasagnes ça désigné aussi les pâtes !
En plus, c'était des lasagnes maïs/riz, et non des lasagnes de blé !!


----------



## pouppinou (16 Février 2021)

Moi... les seules Pasta que je connais, ce sont les Pasta à la Boudoni... mais je ne suis pas sûr que se soit une recette végétarienne de Pasta.


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2021)

flotow a dit:


> les lasagnes ça désigné aussi les pâtes !


Et les tartes…




(ça désigne aussi)




… Des baffes !!!



Parce que c'est tout ce que tu mérites !!!   

*/me slaps flotow*


Naméo !

Je t'apprendrai à jouer sur les mots avec les modos !


----------

